# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Barcaleta me grekë

## Humdinger

Në një avion që do bënte linjën NY- Athinë, hipi dhe një grek ( Pontios) dhe shkoi e ulet miku në klasin e parë, duke pasur biletën për në vend tjetër.
Stuardesat, jepnin e merrnin ti shpjegonin që vendin, nuk e kishte aty, por diku tjetër... grekut aq i bënte, nga një vesh i hynte dhe nga tjetri i dilte.
Më në fund, i thanë pilotit:
Dikush, është ulur në klasin e parë, pa e pasur vendin atje
-Çfarë gjuhe flet- pyeti piloti
-Greqisht- ja kthyen stuardesat
-E rregulloj unë me të- tha piloti dhe u nis për tek pasagjeri i çuditshëm.
Diçka i foli grekut në vesh dhe stuardesat panë njëra tjetrën të hutuara, sepse greku, u ngrit nga kolltuku në klasin "A" dhe iku duke vrapuar në fund të avionit.
-Çfarë i the që vrapoi ashtu- e pyetën pilotin
-Asgjë të veçantë- ja ktheu ai- i shpjegova që pjesa e përparme e avionit shkonte në Turqi... ndërsa e pasmja, në Greqi

----------


## KUCOVARI*

ne nje avion udhetonin Bushi,Gorbacovi dhe Simiti grek duke ikur me avion,prishet avioni dhe bie ne shkretetire ne Arabi .Po mundoheshin te gjenin ndonje  celular ose telefone qe te mernin  vendet e tyre dhe tu tregonin per  problemin qe kishin,nuk kaloi shume kur po kalonte nje Arbe me deve dhe i thone keti se ku mund te gjenin nje  telefone  dhe u thote ky qe jo shume large qe ketu ndollet nje  Bordello dhe vetem aty ka telefone thot ky arabi.Nejse shkon Bushi i pari duke menduar qe amerika nuk eshte shume large qe ketu, keshtu qe me shume nga 500$nuk besoj te paguaj,foli Bushi 5 minuta dhe i thote ky i zoti i bordellos qe kushton 1500$pse kaq shume thote ky amerika eshte large  thote perseri ky i zoti i bordellos.I vjen rradha Gerbacovit edhe  ky si Bushi  duke menduar qe do paguante me pak  dhe si perfundim paguan 1000$me qe Rusia eshte me afer,i vjen radha Simitit Grek,  Simiti mendonte  ja ku eshte greqia me shume nga 500$nuk besoj te kushtoj,dhe pasi foli Simiti me greqine nja 30 minuta e pyet te zotin e bordellos se sa kushton dhe ai i thote  qe eshte Free,si ka mundesi qe eshte free epo nga bordellua ne bordello eshte free ia kthen i zoti i bordellos

----------


## ARKIA

Nje dite KOSTA(grek) i tha gruas se do te shkonte ne fshat te mblidhte ullinjte qe kishin tek shtepia atje.Do te rri vetem 3 dite tha dhe u nis.Shkon ne sheshin e fshatit dhe merr disa SHQIPTARE PER TA NDIHMUAR .Diten e dyte u kthye ne shtepi i piste ,me rroba te shqyera dhe i  lodhur .E sheh gruaja dhe i thote :maci: 'pate keshtu o burre?Lere lere sh kova ne fshat morra ca SHQIPTARE te me ndihmojne.Ata jo vetem qe nuk me ndihmuan po per 3 dite rresht me rrahen e me perdhunuan pa meshire.E jo dhe 3 dite thote gruaja 2 dite.E..., PO DO TE VETE DHE NESER .thote burri

----------


## dizer7

qenkeni hallall.....

----------


## TiLoNcE

> Nje dite KOSTA(grek) i tha gruas se do te shkonte ne fshat te mblidhte ullinjte qe kishin tek shtepia atje.Do te rri vetem 3 dite tha dhe u nis.Shkon ne sheshin e fshatit dhe merr disa SHQIPTARE PER TA NDIHMUAR . Diten e dyte u kthye ne shtepi i piste ,me rroba te shqyera dhe i  lodhur .E sheh gruaja dhe i thote'pate keshtu o burre?Lere lere sh kova ne fshat morra ca SHQIPTARE te me ndihmojne.Ata jo vetem qe nuk me ndihmuan po per 3 dite rresht me rrahen e me perdhunuan pa meshire.E jo dhe 3 dite thote gruaja 2 dite. E..., PO DO TE VETE DHE NESER .thote burri


hihihi
sh e bukur lol

----------


## Darius

> ne nje avion udhetonin Bushi,Gorbacovi dhe Simiti grek duke ikur me avion,prishet avioni dhe bie ne shkretetire ne Arabi .Po mundoheshin te gjenin ndonje  celular ose telefone qe te mernin  vendet e tyre dhe tu tregonin per  problemin qe kishin,nuk kaloi shume kur po kalonte nje Arbe me deve dhe i thone keti se ku mund te gjenin nje  telefone  dhe u thote ky qe jo shume large qe ketu ndollet nje  Bordello dhe vetem aty ka telefone thot ky arabi.Nejse shkon Bushi i pari duke menduar qe amerika nuk eshte shume large qe ketu, keshtu qe me shume nga 500$nuk besoj te paguaj,foli Bushi 5 minuta dhe i thote ky i zoti i bordellos qe kushton 1500$pse kaq shume thote ky amerika eshte large  thote perseri ky i zoti i bordellos.I vjen rradha Gerbacovit edhe  ky si Bushi  duke menduar qe do paguante me pak  dhe si perfundim paguan 1000$me qe Rusia eshte me afer,i vjen radha Simitit Grek,  Simiti mendonte  ja ku eshte greqia me shume nga 500$nuk besoj te kushtoj,dhe pasi foli Simiti me greqine nja 30 minuta e pyet te zotin e bordellos se sa kushton dhe ai i thote  qe eshte Free,si ka mundesi qe eshte free epo nga bordellua ne bordello eshte free ia kthen i zoti i bordellos



Hahhahahahaaha kjo ishte thuit  :perqeshje: ... Edhe txt messages duhe te kene qene free se me demek brenda te njejtes "kompani"  :pa dhembe:

----------


## ooooo

Cfare bejne perpara nje drite te kuqe ( nenkupton burdellon ne gr) nje rus, nje cifut dhe nje pontios?
-Rusi- pret gruan te dali nga puna
-Cifuti- pret te ulet cmimi qe te hyj
-pontios- pret te behet drita jeshile qe te hyj

----------


## get.a.life

ne nertimin e nje pallti me 15 kate punonin 3 veta.
italian angles grek
kur vene per pushim per te ngrene 
hapin qeset e bukes qe te 3.
i pari buke me ullinj me mocarrela....i 2-ti ham bacon,sallam...3-ti sanduic me veze me sallate...
ok diten tjeter 

te tre te njejtin ushqim
diten  tjete prap e njejti ushqim

ok thot IT nqs gruaja ime me jep te njetin ushqim une do hidhem na kati 15
edhe une thote anglezi,,,,,.... ok thote irlandezi edhe une bashkohem me ju.

diten  tjete prap e njejti ushqim per te tre.

te tre hidhen mbas njeri tjetrit dhe vdesin.

vene grate i shikojne te burrat etyre te vdek
gruja e IT thot ah sikur ta kisha nderruar ushqimin
eehhhh thote gruja e anglezit edhe une ate po mendoja.......
Kurse gruja e irlandezit thote...
PO AI C'PATI QE U HODHE AI E BENTE VETE BUKEN NE MENGJES.

----------


## ArberXYZ

> ne nertimin e nje pallti me 15 kate punonin 3 veta.
> italian angles grek
> kur vene per pushim per te ngrene 
> hapin qeset e bukes qe te 3.
> i pari buke me ullinj me mocarrela....i 2-ti ham bacon,sallam...3-ti sanduic me veze me sallate...
> ok diten tjeter 
> 
> te tre te njejtin ushqim
> diten  tjete prap e njejti ushqim
> ...




po greku ku eshte ketu :pa dhembe:

----------


## Antipatrea

> po greku ku eshte ketu


Greku ishte ne fillim, po e pushuan nga puna. Erdhi irlandezi pastaj  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Besoj se te gjithe e dini:

Si ulen 4 greke ne nje karrige ?????????

----------


## Humdinger

> Besoj se te gjithe e dini:
> 
> Si ulen 4 greke ne nje karrige ?????????


Ashtu siç ulen kur i japin biçikletës...lol (biçikletës i heqin shalën dhe ulen mbi... tubin që mbante shalën.)  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ARKIA

Ne nje urban linje ne Athine nje shqiptar pa njeren memini dhe ju afra iu afrua .I fut duart nga by...a .Ajo bertiti dhe filloje ta shaje e ta qelloje me ambrelle.Sa degjon remuje fatorinua ( me mustaqe tipike) afrohet. Vjen stacioni dhe vajza zbret duke share me fjale banale.Fatrinua i thote ne vesh shqiptarit:
-Po ti me ate merresh.Ajo eshte putane per nate ne rrugen   ix  (SINGRUNE ATHINE)  e gjen .
-O ti q.... rrobt tha shqiptari do vete t'a gjej.Ne darke vete dhe e gjen e merr mbaron pune dhe kur po ktheheshin shiptari po qeshte me te madhe pa ndalim hahahahaha.
-Pse qesh i thote ajo ? 
-E di ti kush jam une?
-Kush je?
-Jam ai qe me qellove me ambrelle ne autobuz.
-Hahahahaha.Po ti e di kush jam une ?-thote ajo
-Kush je?
-Une jam fatorinua me mustaqe.......hahaha.

----------


## ooooo

denojne me burgim te perjetshem nje italian, nje gjerman edhe nje pontio
- keni te drejte te merni me vete nje objekt te dashur ose qe ju argeton shume ne menyre qe te kaloni kohen ne biruce- u thone...
- italiani merr nje liber me barsaleta, se sa here i lexoj qesh- thote, pra do me fal caste gezimi ky liber
-gjermani merr nje shah , sepse eshte loje qe do me mbaj trurin e llogjiken gjalle- thote- perderisa jam ne gjendje te luaj vetem do kaloj shume ore pa u ndier 
I erdhi radha pontios
-une po marr kete -thote-, e nxjerr nga xhepi nje pako tambone....
-pse ???????? e pyesin te gjithe????
-shiko ca lexon ketu (duke treguar udhezimete e perdorimit) : jane te pershtatshme  per not, ski ne uje , alpinizen, hipizem....

----------


## Peniel

Kjo qe do t'ju tregoj eshte nje histori e vertete te cilen ma tregoi nje miku im ne Shqiperi. Megjithese nuk eshte per tu mburrur per raste te tilla, tregon edhe njehere zgjuarsine qe kane shqiptaret edhe pse shpesh e perdorin per gjera te mbrapshta. Lexim te kendshem.



Nje shqiptar po kalonte kufirin ne Kakavije nga Greqia ne Shqiperi me motorr dhe ne sedilen e motorrit kishte ngarkuar nje thes me rere. I habitur polici i grek i doganes e pyet:

- Po pse ke ngarkuar rere ne motor, nuk ka rere ne Shqiperi?


- Ka,- i pergjigjet shqiptari, po me pelqen kjo rera juaj.

- Mire,- i thote polici,- ik.


Iken ky dhe pas pak kohe kthehet prape me thes me rere te ngarkuar ne motor.


- Prape ti?- i thote polici grek.

- Epo te thashe,- i thote shqiptari,- me pelqen kjo rera juaj.


Duke dyshuar per dicka te keqe ai ia kontrrollon thesin mbare e prape. E fut ne aparature per ta pare me mire po prape asgje. Kjo gje perseritet disa here dhe kete ceshtje e merr vesh shefi i madh i doganes greke i cili vendosi te merret vete me kete ceshtje. Zbret poshte dhe pasi i ben thesit me rere nje kontrroll te hollesishem e pyet shqiptarin:

- Do me tregosh se si eshte ceshtja e thesit me rere?

Mire,- i thote shqiptari,- heres tjeter.


Vjen shqiptari perseri i ngarkuar me thesin me rere ne motor. Sapo e shohin policat i leshohen dhe i bejne kontrroll te imet thesit me rere. Pasi nuk gjejne gje shefi e pyet shqiptarin se si qendron puna me thesin me rere.

Ai i pergjigjet: - Po kaq budallenj jeni ju policat? Kaq here qe kam kaluar vetem tek thesi me rere e kishit mendjen? Nuk ju shkoi ndonjehere mendja nese kisha ose jo letra per motorrin?

Shefi ngeli i habitur nga zgjuarsia e tij dhe i tha: Qe sot e tutje te kalosh sa here te duash.




Ky shqiptari vidhte motorra ne Greqi dhe sa here qe i kalonte ne Shqiperi ngarkonte nje thes me rere dhe policave nuk iu shkonte mendja per motorrin por e kishin mendjen tek thesi dhe ai i kalonte motorrat pa problem te cilet me pas i shiste ne Shqiperi.









ns

----------


## alibaba

Shkojne dy greker  ne nje bordello.Te hyrja i ndal portieri dhe u tregon qe cmimi per nje femer eshte 20 euro.Ketyre u duket shtrenjte dhe i thone portierit se a ben per 10 euro.Portieri u thote se ketu ka vetem femra te bukura dhe nuk ben nen ate cmim, ndersa per 10 euro me mire shkoni  beni ate pune me njeri tjetrin.
Shkojne grekerit dhe pas nje ore kthehen e i thone portierit:
Ja, perfunduam punen dhe ti sollem 10 euro.

----------


## dardajan

> Kjo qe do t'ju tregoj eshte nje histori e vertete te cilen ma tregoi nje miku im ne Shqiperi. Megjithese nuk eshte per tu mburrur per raste te tilla, tregon edhe njehere zgjuarsine qe kane shqiptaret edhe pse shpesh e perdorin per gjera te mbrapshta. Lexim te kendshem.
> 
> 
> 
> Nje shqiptar po kalonte kufirin ne Kakavije nga Greqia ne Shqiperi me motorr dhe ne sedilen e motorrit kishte ngarkuar nje thes me rere. I habitur polici i grek i doganes e pyet:
> 
> - Po pse ke ngarkuar rere ne motor, nuk ka rere ne Shqiperi?
> 
> 
> ...



Per  mendimin  tim  nuk  ka  ndodhur  ne  Greqi  por  ne  Shqiperi  ne  vitet  e  socializmit  dhe  eshte shum  e  vjeter,  kjo  por  tani  e  paskan  pershtatur  ne  Greqi  ...                 ja   si  e di  une .

Ne  nje  ndermarje  nje  punetor  dilte  cdo  dite  me  nje  karroce  te  ngarkuar  me  bar  e  ndalon  roja  ke  dera  dhe  i  thote  ca  ke  mrena  ke  karoca  bar i  pergjigjet  prit  ta  shof  shife   i thot  dhe  pasi  nuk  gjen  gje  e le  te  kaloje,  kjo  gje  u  perserit  disa  here  derisa  roja  u  nxef  dhe  i  tha  qe  vjedh  dicka  e  di  por  po  sma  the  nuk  te  le  me  kalosh  me  karroce  ne  rregull  i  thote  une  barin  e  kam  per  maskim  qe  te  marr  karocen.....

Tani  ..  cdo  njeri  mund  ta  rrotulloje  si  te  doje  ta  beje  me grek  turk italian  etj...

----------


## Humdinger

> Per  mendimin  tim  nuk  ka  ndodhur  ne  Greqi  por  ne  Shqiperi  ne  vitet  e  socializmit  dhe  eshte shum  e  vjeter,  kjo  por  tani  e  paskan  pershtatur  ne  Greqi  ...                 ja   si  e di  une .
> 
> Ne  nje  ndermarje  nje  punetor  dilte  cdo  dite  me  nje  karroce  te  ngarkuar  me  bar  e  ndalon  roja  ke  dera  dhe  i  thote  ca  ke  mrena  ke  karoca  bar i  pergjigjet  prit  ta  shof  shife   i thot  dhe  pasi  nuk  gjen  gje  e le  te  kaloje,  kjo  gje  u  perserit  disa  here  derisa  roja  u  nxef  dhe  i  tha  qe  vjedh  dicka  e  di  por  po  sma  the  nuk  te  le  me  kalosh  me  karroce  ne  rregull  i  thote  une  barin  e  kam  per  maskim  qe  te  marr  karocen.....
> 
> Tani  ..  cdo  njeri  mund  ta  rrotulloje  si  te  doje  ta  beje  me grek  turk italian  etj...


Ka ndodhur një gjë e tillë realisht në Uzinën "Partizani", në Laprakë.
Njëri dilte përditë me një kuti boje nga ato "zmalto"... roja e pyet se ku e çon atë kuti me bojë dhe ky që e kishte kutinë i thotë se nuk ka bojë në të por diçka tjetër... roja kurioz dhe i lumtur që kapi me "presh në dorë" puntorin, hap kutinë dhe shikon çfarë kishte në të...aty kishte MT me U në mes lol... dhe që nga ajo ditë sa herë e pa me të tilla kuti nuk e ndali më kurrë... dhe kjo nuk është barcaletë, por reale.  :shkelje syri: 

Ndërsa për punën e atij që sillte motora nga Greqia, e besoj, sepse në 1998 u kap një grup shqiptar që vidhte makina luksi në Selanik dhe i fuste në Shqipëri me të njëtin dokument... mesa mbaj mend ishin disa dhjetra BMW dhe Mercedes që kaluan në Shqipëri me dokumenta dhe targa të njëjta, por e vetmja gjë që kishin këto makina, ishte ngjyra... pra çdo BMW dhe MERCEDES që kalonin DUHET të kishin të njëjtën ngjyrë me dokumentin origjinal që ata dispononin. Këta kishin kaluar në Greqi me një BMW ta zemë të bardhë dhe një Mercedes jeshil... këto makina i lanë në Greqi dhe dilnin me të njëjtin model dhe të njëjtën ngjyrë me këto çdo herë (me makinat e vjedhura) dhe ktheheshin në Greqi me autobuzat e linjës. Grekët sa herë kam hyrë në Greqi me makinën time, më kanë kontrolluar dokumentat, por asnjëherë kur kam dalë (kur hyja në Shqipëri)... vetëm sa kam vulosur pasaportën për dalje... kaq. (flas për Kapshticën dhe rreth vitit 1997-98)

----------


## ABIGAIL

Pse ju duket e pamundur qe shqiptari ta perdorte kete metode edhe tek greket?

----------


## Clauss

1 0 g e r m a

----------

